# At last, we have our first egg!!!



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Im so excited, we have our first egg!! And you guys were right you cant mistake that poop omg yuk......


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha congrats!!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL! Congrats!!  Keep us posted!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats! Mark the egg with a sharpie marker and get ready for #2!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome were at egg #3 now


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Ive already marked the egg and ive got a terrible confession. It all happened so quickly, daughter gasped quick they are outta the nest and holding the sharpie and i reached in, picked it up quickly ,marked it and guess what..... I forgot to wash my hands and put sanitizer on 
I feel soooo bad, what will happen?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It will probably be OK. Eggshells are porous so it's possible for bacteria to pass through to the inside, but most of the time it doesn't happen. Just try to remember the sanitizer next time, because every time you touch the eggs you're putting new bacteria on the surface.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What I do is keep a bottle of hand sanitizer in my bird room. This way its always there and I can just squirt some on my hands before reaching into the nest. I will say though that now every time I smell it I think of baby birds lol.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Egg number two has just arrived!! Waiting for someone to leave so i can mark it, hand sanitizer at the ready !! They never leave the eggs unattended,its hard to get in !!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay congrats... You can move them with a kitchen spatula or spoon to move them out the way till you check


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

I just tried the plastic spoon when dad left the nest and she attacked it !! I didnt want to upset her more so i will leave it till later when my daughter gets home. They are being super protective and the eggs are never left alone. I really wanted to mark number two today before the next one comes tomorrow ugh . Dad is still very quiet when he comes out, he seems to be listening intently . I dont see them eating much and because they dont leave the box much i havent had a chance to mist them (wont go near a bath) is that ok?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They'll bath on their own when they have to. My hen would literally dunk her whole head in her water bowl. She's going to attack whatever you put in her box (I take it they're both tame right?) So either you're going to have to be persistent in pushing her out of the box or maybe wait and do it to the male. Whichever is easier to get out!


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

How exciting! Good luck with your new eggies.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Roxy, unfortunately these two are not hand tamed 
They were two that we rescued from neglectful conditions. They are so much better than when we first got them though, they love to be talked to and i can put my hand in the cage without them having a heart attack now. The male will eat his lettuce from my hand. Its been a slow process, so it makes things a little bit more complicated.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Then they shouldn't jump at you only the spatula! The problem with tame birds is that they aren't afraid of your hands and will jump at them.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Managed to get in and mark egg number two and today we have number three ! I know they can lay up to eight eggs but what is the norm?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Four to six is the average. They can actually lay more than 8 but fortunately most hens don't lay that many.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

ok we are up to 4 eggs !! Thats a nice rounded number, i hope shes done, we'll know tomorrow. They hardly ever come out of the box, im worried they are not eating enough, they wont touch their veggies and just pick at their seed and pellets


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They'll be fine, they may be eating more when you aren't looking. And once the babies start hatching they'll start stocking up on everything they need!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bam bam does the same jellybean she comes out very briefly but she'll only ear her pellets at this point


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Well i think we have a clutch of 4 !!! perfect !! She was meant to lay yesterday and nothing. We candled two of the eggs tonight and they are fertile, will candle the other 2 in a couple of days. We are so excited but already thinking how can we let them go 
Do people keep siblings together and if so do they breed or is that preventable? I mean if you have an aviary what happens?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

congrats on the clutch! Yes siblings will mate with eachother but to prevent egg laying you can rearrange the cage alot, dont give them a nestbox or anything they can see as a nest, and longer nights. If eggs are layed they can be boiled or replaced with fake eggs etc. Good luck hopefully theres some babies soon

Heres the thread on hormone reduction techniques and such, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2678


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Well we are still at 4 eggs and they are doing good. Whenever i check on the eggs they seem to be on the wood of the nesting box with all the aspen pushed to the side. Should i keep putting aspen under them? Also one egg seems to have poop on it will that egg be viable or contaminated?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jellybean Bam Bam has her eggs set up the same way all the aspen pushed to the side in a neat little circle but the eggs are on the wood (with maybe a few pieces of aspen underneath so I'm assuming that its ok) maybe someone will chime in Have you candeled all the eggs?? It's almost time to hatch.. I was told they hatch 16-18 days from 1st day of incubation today is day 14 for my 1st fertile egg... I'm not sure when the other or others will hatch as I was unable to mark them she kept surprising me and I d idn't know when and what days LOL! Im going to candle tonight to see if the egg 2nd egg is still showing good.. as of right now I've got 2 fertile eggs & 3 (DIS) I'm ok with this number as she is a single mom and will be good taking care of her babies. I've also talked my husband into keeping the 2nd baby if he or she hatches.. 1st baby already has a home


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You need to keep putting the aspen back under the eggs. Without it they can lose heat fast and may not hatch. And if they do hatch the wood floor is very bad for the babies when they try to learn to walk. 


> I was told they hatch 16-18 days from 1st day of incubation today is day 14 for my 1st fertile egg


Actually its 18-21 days after incubation starts...I've had some hatch at 17 days but that's if the humidity is higher and such.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

oh wow Ill be putting bedding down under the eggs... thanks


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes ive candled and they all look fertile. Im gonna do it again tonight and put in some more aspen. Im hoping the humidity is alright, she wont bathe and ive hardly misted her, either i dont see them or when they see the mister they run back into the box. Does anyone know anything about poop on one of the eggs? Will it absorb into shell and contaminate the baby? First egg was laid Dec 13 so we are right behind you angelmommy.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I mist Bam Bam I actually get her out of the box.. If my husband reaches into the box she usually will get up so its just long enough for me to give her a good misting which she actually loves.. she started Incubating on the 11 when I get home I'm adding more aspen


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I mist all my Tiels 1 time a day gotta be quick on my toes with some of them LOL but most of them love it


----------

